# rabbit bedding advice



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

So basically since when I first got hugo my long haired rabbit 7 months old now(trip to the vets soon) I think he's cross breed as he's big like lop but long hair abit like a lion head. so I knew he's coat would need looking after and that sawdust would be unsuitable bedding plus i hate the stuff.
I experimented with afew different types and researched online and found majority of information saying hay was best and I found hay to work fine.
but now I find it is good bedding but it still causers mattes in his coat and was considering changing it, one type of bedding I tried which was good is some stuff called carefresh but it's quite expensive (unless I can find it cheap online).
so yeah was just wondering what type of bedding other people use for long haired rabbits? or if there's any to recommend?
I haven't tried straw only because I know it can be quite sharp.
thank you


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You need a good thick layer of Wood Shavings (NOT SAWDUST), then a good layer of Barley Straw on top (this is fine for Rabbits & isn't at all sharp). If you find the coat is getting really matted if he is just a pet then you can cut the coat off (being very, very careful not to nick the skin which is like paper thin), or you could keep him on wire. This is how many Breeders keep their long haired breeds & they cope very well with it & keeps their coats tangle free (so good for their welfare). You could also try something like Aubiose, this may be haevy enough not to stick to the coat. Do you have any pics of your Rabbit that you can post up on here & we can then see what we think he is? (he may be a Lion Lop)


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I haven't setup a photo bucket account yet will have to sort that out.
I meant to write shavings not dust. I'l have to experiment with barley straw see what it's like and I'l have a look at aubiose thank you.
he's mattes aren't to bad I do tend to do little cut and trim very carefully always carefully as I read how easy their skin can tear, a friend did tell me to try and shave him as she apparently did to her angora but i didn't dare try that.was tempted to try dematter I've seen for cats and dogs but didn't like look of blade so avoided.
thanks I'l check them out and get some pics up in soon


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

i agree shavings are great some breeders use these too not sure how good they are though 
Stockman's Friend


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

DarkCarmen said:


> So basically since when I first got hugo my long haired rabbit 7 months old now(trip to the vets soon) I think he's cross breed as he's big like lop but long hair abit like a lion head. so I knew he's coat would need looking after and that sawdust would be unsuitable bedding plus i hate the stuff.
> I experimented with afew different types and researched online and found majority of information saying hay was best and I found hay to work fine.
> but now I find it is good bedding but it still causers mattes in his coat and was considering changing it, one type of bedding I tried which was good is some stuff called carefresh but it's quite expensive (unless I can find it cheap online).
> so yeah was just wondering what type of bedding other people use for long haired rabbits? or if there's any to recommend?
> ...


Cheaper version of carefresh = MegaZorb. : victory: There is also Finacard if nothing else.




DarkCarmen said:


> I haven't setup a photo bucket account yet will have to sort that out.
> I meant to write shavings not dust. I'l have to experiment with barley straw see what it's like and I'l have a look at aubiose thank you.
> he's mattes aren't to bad I do tend to do little cut and trim very carefully always carefully as I read how easy their skin can tear, a friend did tell me to try and shave him as she apparently did to her angora but i didn't dare try that.was tempted to try dematter I've seen for cats and dogs but didn't like look of blade so avoided.
> thanks I'l check them out and get some pics up in soon


If you do go with clipping/shaving I highly recommend the For Dummies brand dog clippers, cuts through fur like air but you can hold it on to skin and it doesn't even leave a mark.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

angora rabbit breeders keep their breeding rabbits with clipped fur on normal bedding, 
when they keep a bunny for showing it`ll be kept in a wire floored pen, so the droppings fall through, and put hay in a rack so it cant get stuck in the fur.
and they blow the fur through with a vaccuum set to blow rather than suck to get the bits out!

barley straw is very soft with no sharp bits, its a lovely orangy colour
its the wheat straw you want to avoid, its very sharp and dangerous and its a pale greyish colour.

have you got a cashmere lop?
a true cashnere wont matt when its in its adult coat, but if you`ve got a `wooley` which looks like a cashmere but is out of normal lops they matt really bad, and clippers might be the best option along with straw over the shavings


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

thanks all really appreciate the advice and will be looking into all of these. tried afew of my local shops but don't seem to have any different bedding so will probably continue search for an online place just hope post all gets sorted soon.
well a few of you asked for pics of hugo and i finally got around to sorted a photobucket account out. so heres a few pics of him








they go in age order first two pics are 9-10 weeks old.4-5 months. then the last two pics were taken september i think he's first time in garden.roughly off top of my head I do keep accurate note of his age in my diary. breed I just assume he's a lion lop cross.
sorry if pics are huge


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like a Wooly, which is basically a Cashmere with a wrong coat. They often come out of Dwarf Lop litters & have totally wrong coats. To be honest he shouldn't of been sold as a pet, too many end up in the wrong hands & get so matted the poor Rabbit ends up suffering for it. He should be ok being kept on normal shavings as his coat isn't overly long like an Angora's would be. Just plenty of grooming will be needed to keep on top of any matting b4 it gets too bad. Must add that normal Cashmere's don't need much care as their coats don't seem to mat up like Wooly's do.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Looks like a Wooly, which is basically a Cashmere with a wrong coat. They often come out of Dwarf Lop litters & have totally wrong coats. To be honest he shouldn't of been sold as a pet, too many end up in the wrong hands & get so matted the poor Rabbit ends up suffering for it. He should be ok being kept on normal shavings as his coat isn't overly long like an Angora's would be. Just plenty of grooming will be needed to keep on top of any matting b4 it gets too bad. Must add that normal Cashmere's don't need much care as their coats don't seem to mat up like Wooly's do.


 hey you are good 10 out of 10 for you girl !! :no1:
everything she has said is spot on you have a fuzzy cashmere shavings are fine for these you find he will be easy to keep on top of once on shavings they are prety easy to keep and easy to groom no need to take clippers to him it will only make te coat grow back thicker which will be more wrok for you :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jazzywoo said:


> hey you are good 10 out of 10 for you girl !! :no1:
> everything she has said is spot on you have a fuzzy cashmere shavings are fine for these you find he will be easy to keep on top of once on shavings they are prety easy to keep and easy to groom no need to take clippers to him it will only make te coat grow back thicker which will be more wrok for you :whistling2:



Why thank you Ann, have been knocking about a few years though so should of known what it was :2thumb:. Would of been very annoyed if i didn't :devil:.


----------

